# Service Tire Monitor System Warning



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been to the dealership 3 times now for the "Service Tire Monitor System". They reprogrammed all sensors and then replaced a sensor now it's there to investigate it as an electrical problem. I've kind of had a very bad experience with things going wrong so far and I'm only 7 months into owning it.

Has anyone else had this kind of issue with their Cruze?











2012 Cruze LTZ RS


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

View your tire pressures from the 'Vehicle Information', what does it show?


----------



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> View your tire pressures from the 'Vehicle Information', what does it show?


One showed "--" they replaced the sensor and it still shows "--" It's going back Monday.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Bad sensor or it wasn't programmed properly..


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its weird that your car is doing that or maybe it isn't. My wifes new Sonic is still showing "LEARN" on the DIC for tire pressure monitoring and shes had the car 4 months now. 

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd take your wife's Sonic in to get the sensors programmed. Then that message will disappear and you'll be able to view pressures. :th_coolio:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'd take your wife's Sonic in to get the sensors programmed. Then that message will disappear and you'll be able to view pressures. :th_coolio:


I figured I would take it in when she hit 7500 miles and needed her first service. The only problem with that is barring the occasional trip to Brooklyn to see her parents she only goes 2 miles each way to the train station or locally shopping. She only has 2200 miles on it now. It'll be Christmas before it gets to the dealership at this rate.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I had that pop up. Turns out the sensors were not re-learned correctly after a tire rotation. The dealer re-learned the sensors, and sent me on my way.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mrsamiam said:


> One showed "--" they replaced the sensor and it still shows "--" It's going back Monday.


I'd say it's time to find another Chevy service department. One that knows what they're doing, or cares what they are doing. I have no idea how you do that, other than trial and error.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I'd say it's time to find another Chevy service department. One that knows what they're doing, or cares what they are doing. I have no idea how you do that, other than trial and error.


Open a case with GM and have them recommend another dealer in your area.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

There is an issue with the antenna that connects all four TPMS sensors to the computer wirelessly, my dealer just replaced the antenna on mine cause they couldn't get them to reprogram after a rotation. They told me this is a common occurrence and that they have replaced about 150 antennas in the last month... Not sure if there will ever be a TSB or recall for this issue but it seems like GM ,or at least some of the dealers are aware of it. Hope this info helps!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

My new tire sensor came in finally. Going into service on Monday.


----------



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

The Butcher said:


> There is an issue with the antenna that connects all four TPMS sensors to the computer wirelessly, my dealer just replaced the antenna on mine cause they couldn't get them to reprogram after a rotation. They told me this is a common occurrence and that they have replaced about 150 antennas in the last month... Not sure if there will ever be a TSB or recall for this issue but it seems like GM ,or at least some of the dealers are aware of it. Hope this info helps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Thanks! Please send me any info that I can provide my dealership on Monday. They don't seem to have seen many of these.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've seen that message when I tried to retrain my sensors after a tire rotation. I was trying to do it by the method where you release air from one tire at a time. The first tire worked but then I got that message and it wouldn't clear by itself. It went away after the dealer retrained the system with the special tool. Later I found out GM has discontinued the "let some air out" method because a lot of people were having trouble like I did. I have another GM vehicle and they were parked side by side. GM says the system can become confused under those conditions. Using the special tool avoids that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrsamiam said:


> I have been to the dealership 3 times now for the "Service Tire Monitor System". They reprogrammed all sensors and then replaced a sensor now it's there to investigate it as an electrical problem. I've kind of had a very bad experience with things going wrong so far and I'm only 7 months into owning it.
> 
> Has anyone else had this kind of issue with their Cruze?
> 
> ...




mrsamiam,
I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? Also please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mrsamiam (Jun 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> mrsamiam,
> I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? Also please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



I paid to get a three days access to GM Bulletins and found the problem myself. It's bulletin # PIC5604B. They had to order it so I should have it back tomorrow.

https://www.box.com/s/27a8067626ef7a143193/1/152133311/2694529456/1


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> My new tire sensor came in finally. Going into service on Monday.



The Wolf Wagon,
I am happy to hear that your parts came in. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your service visit. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

How do you get a 3 day access to the bulletins and what does it cost?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mrsamiam said:


> I paid to get a three days access to GM Bulletins and found the problem myself. It's bulletin # PIC5604B. They had to order it so I should have it back tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.box.com/s/27a8067626ef7a143193/1/152133311/2694529456/1


Present your dealership with the invoice for the three day access to the GM Bulletins. They should cover that as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrsamiam said:


> I paid to get a three days access to GM Bulletins and found the problem myself. It's bulletin # PIC5604B. They had to order it so I should have it back tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.box.com/s/27a8067626ef7a143193/1/152133311/2694529456/1




mrsamiam,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that you were able to get your vehicle diagnosed. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your service visit. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer


----------



## ButterflyWV (Nov 26, 2012)

I have also been having this problem. I have had my 2011 Chevy Cruze to the dealer 10 or 12 times to correct this problem, they had reset the system several times, installed new sensors in each wheel, replaced the system (twice). Now they tell me they don't know what to do and are contacting GM home office to find out what to do next. Sometimes they message "Check Tire Monitor System" comes on after a short drive, sometimes when I start up---at first it would go off for several days but now comes on most every time. Has anyone found an answer to this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ButterflyWV said:


> I have also been having this problem. I have had my 2011 Chevy Cruze to the dealer 10 or 12 times to correct this problem, they had reset the system several times, installed new sensors in each wheel, replaced the system (twice). Now they tell me they don't know what to do and are contacting GM home office to find out what to do next. Sometimes they message "Check Tire Monitor System" comes on after a short drive, sometimes when I start up---at first it would go off for several days but now comes on most every time. Has anyone found an answer to this?



ButterflyWV,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I had this problem recently where the DIC would display "Service Tire Monitor System" multiple times per day. The display for the Trie pressure would read "--" in random tire locations, sometimes the back, sometimes the front, sometimes front and back. Searched the forum for this problem, printed out the bulletin #PIC5604C (document ID: 3239122) from this thread to show my service advisor.

It turns out my problem was not caused by the RCDLR Module (Remote Control Door Lock Receiver). This module controls the remote keyless entry and also receives the signals from the tire pressure monitors. It is located behind the plastic cover that is just ahead and above the rear view mirror.

My problem was caused by interference from the dash cam I had just installed in my Cruze. Since it was such a small dashcam, I had velcro'd it to the same plastic cover just in front of the rearview mirror because it was practically invisible in that location.

So, if you are having random problems with your tire pressure monitors, check for aftermarket accessories in your car that may be causing interference. My service advisor had one customer who had brought in their Cadillac 14 times for this problem before they figured out it was caused by a back massager that the woman had installed on her driver seat.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I had this problem recently where the DIC would display "Service Tire Monitor System" multiple times per day. The display for the Trie pressure would read "--" in random tire locations, sometimes the back, sometimes the front, sometimes front and back. Searched the forum for this problem, printed out the bulletin #PIC5604C (document ID: 3239122) from this thread to show my service advisor.
> 
> It turns out my problem was not caused by the RCDLR Module (Remote Control Door Lock Receiver). This module controls the remote keyless entry and also receives the signals from the tire pressure monitors. It is located behind the plastic cover that is just ahead and above the rear view mirror.
> 
> ...


Same tire pressure warning popped up for me today on the drive home from work, and I actually installed a rearview mirror dash cam yesterday, which seemed to work fine.
Any more details on how placing something in that spot causes interference? 

I guess ill try to remove the cam for tomorrows trips and see if that solves it.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Any electrical device has the capacity to cause electrical interference. I also have a GPS unit right next to that spot, but it has never caused a problem, so there just isn't enough going on there electrically to cause interference. 

I installed a ferrite core that I had laying around on the power cord to my dash cam, and while it might have reduced the number of times it happens, it didn't eliminate the problem completely. I'll try a second ferrite core in line with the other and see if that helps, otherwise I may just ignore the problem. I don't really know how else I could shield it and I really don't want to give up my location for the dash cam.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone know if the upper windshield mounted EZ-Pass boxes are causing problems? The signals coming from the TPMS sensors are weak, so I'm not surprised they can be easily drowned out with interference.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I doubt the EZ-Pass boxes will affect anything as they are battery powered and won't be powerful enough electrically to cause interference.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> Anyone know if the upper windshield mounted EZ-Pass boxes are causing problems? The signals coming from the TPMS sensors are weak, so I'm not surprised they can be easily drowned out with interference.


I have an EZ-Pass box mounted right next to the TPMS receiver on the windshield. No issues. My GPS sitting underneath has never made the tire sensor flaky either.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

~ Confirmed!!
Took my rear-view mirror dash cam off for the drive today, and no sensor issue at all.
I'm gonna have to play with it I guess because it doesn't seem like it's a problem all the time.

I am really glad I found this thread and UpstatedNYBill big props to you for sharing the interference thing, I was worried it'd be a bigger issue. 

Still it's a bit disappointing that such a problem even exists, it's like when the car gives me a warning now I don't know if it can be trusted D:
pics show the sensor malfunctioning with the mirror on, and then with it off, no issue.

Edit: FYI guys, my Sunpass box (my version of the EZpass) is right up there next to the spot and no malfunctions.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello,

I understand that you all are having concerns regarding your vehicles. I cannot guarantee anything but I would be glad to look into this. Please send a PM referencing this thread if I can be of any assistance. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Repositioning the ferrite core slightly has significantly reduced the problem, which now occurs less than once a day on average. I used to have the problem multiple times per day. I jut added a second ferrite core and will report back on any change sometime next week.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Ended up adding three small ferrite cores in line on the power cord closest to the dash cam and the problem has gone away completely now. I could probably get away with one or two if I looped the cord through the ferrite core a second time, but I haven't felt like re-routing the cord in order to get more slack at the dash cam end.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Glad that I found this thread. I have been having this problem with my TPMS too, and I was about to take it to the dealer. I installed a dash cam a couple weeks ago. I will add a ferrite core and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

For those who are curious, I am posting a pic of my dashcam/ferrite-core set up. I zip-tied the cord to the mirror bracket as well, as the weight of the ferrite cores would eventually cause the cord to come loose from the headliner where I had it tucked away.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> For those who are curious, I am posting a pic of my dashcam/ferrite-core set up. I zip-tied the cord to the mirror bracket as well, as the weight of the ferrite cores would eventually cause the cord to come loose from the headliner where I had it tucked away.
> 
> View attachment 78154


Going to have to grab a few of those myself and try it in the next few days


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I added two ferrite beads to the power cable for my camera. The TPMS problem was less frequent, but still happened. So, I replaced the power cable that came with the camera with a high quality, 10 foot USB cable, and placed the two ferrite beads at the end. I then plugged the USB cable into a new cigarette lighter plug to USB converter. It's been over a month and the problem has completely gone away. Haven't had the TPMS problem since. Total cost for the cable and plug was less than $10 on Amazon. 

Here is my camera setup. The two black squares are the ferrite beads. I got them at Frys. 

View attachment 93105


Here is how I plug it into the cigarette lighter. I plan to eventually hard wire it to the car. But I didn't want to do that until all of the kinks had been worked out. 

View attachment 93113


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> I added two ferrite beads to the power cable for my camera. The TPMS problem was less frequent, but still happened. So, I replaced the power cable that came with the camera with a high quality, 10 foot USB cable, and placed the two ferrite beads at the end. I then plugged the USB cable into a new cigarette lighter plug to USB converter. It's been over a month and the problem has completely gone away. Haven't had the TPMS problem since. Total cost for the cable and plug was less than $10 on Amazon.
> 
> Here is my camera setup. The two black squares are the ferrite beads. I got them at Frys.
> 
> ...


Interesting solution! I'll definitely keep in mind swapping out the cable as a last resort. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice, dhpnet. Perhaps the high quality cable is shielded, or has better shielding, which means less interference.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Just had something similar happen to me today on my 2014 Cruze LS (2550 miles)!

I was driving on the freeway in light rain on the way home from work. All of a sudden the TPMS indicator is flashing and the DIC reads "Service Tire Monitor System." I flip the DIC over to the pressure display and three of the four tires indicate "--" with the fourth reading 37 psi. A short while later the fourth tire also goes to "--." After a brief moment of panic I figured it had to be a problem with the pressure sensor receiver due to the absence of numerical pressure readings. Besides, I had checked all four tire pressures manually (with a gauge) yesterday.

After a minute the TPMS indicator is on steady and all the tires continue to read "--." When I reached my exit (about 15 minutes later) I pulled into a parking lot, shut off the engine, waited briefly, then restarted. The TPMS indicator flashed again and the "Service Tire Monitor System" message appeared, but perhaps 5-10 seconds later it all cleared out and the TPMS indicator turned off.

The only variable I can think of is that I was playing a CD for the second time since I've owned the car. The first time was on the way to work the same day! I probably won't use the CD player much (if at all) but just wanted to test it out. Possibly RF interference from the CD player if the shielding isn't adequate or is defective.

I'm not going to rush this in to the dealer just yet. I've only got one more day of work this week and two next week, so I'll have time to experiment and gather more data.


- Joe


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> Just had something similar happen to me today on my 2014 Cruze LS (2550 miles)!
> 
> I was driving on the freeway in light rain on the way home from work. All of a sudden the TPMS indicator is flashing and the DIC reads "Service Tire Monitor System." I flip the DIC over to the pressure display and three of the four tires indicate "--" with the fourth reading 37 psi. A short while later the fourth tire also goes to "--." After a brief moment of panic I figured it had to be a problem with the pressure sensor receiver due to the absence of numerical pressure readings. Besides, I had checked all four tire pressures manually (with a gauge) yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

If you need any extra assistance into the dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out to me in a private message. We would be happy to look into this further. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks, Patsy. I'll keep that in mind.

The drive to work today was uneventful, although I wasn't playing a CD. (But then again, the fact that I was playing a CD when the problem first occurred may have been pure coincidence.)

I'll post here again if the problem recurs.


- Joe


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> Thanks, Patsy. I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> The drive to work today was uneventful, although I wasn't playing a CD. (But then again, the fact that I was playing a CD when the problem first occurred may have been pure coincidence.)
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

Not a problem! I'll be on the look-out for any updates that you may have . Have a Happy Holiday! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GerryBob (Dec 4, 2014)

Happened to me when after market snow tires and steel rims were installed. When the stock tires and rims went back on in the spring the system reset itself. I love my car.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I just had this happen to me today on ride to work. I was on the highway at the time and I thought oh great!! Im gonna have to change a tire on the side of the highway. I continued to drive with no feel or noise of running a flat so I continued to next exit (less than a mile) and pulled into gas station to find no flat or low tire. I realized then there must be a fault in the system. I continued my ride to work then noticed that both rear sensors were not reading pressures. I also thought it might have been dead sensors but then while driving light went off and readings came back to the display. Its weird I too had a CD playing that I usually never do.

Im at 109k miles and Ive never had any issues with this. The sensors were replaced with new ones at 88k miles when I got new wheels and tires so im sure its not the sensors. So here I am hoping to find a fix or maybe even eliminate the system which I doubt is likely.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I just had this happen to me today on ride to work. I was on the highway at the time and I thought oh great!! Im gonna have to change a tire on the side of the highway. I continued to drive with no feel or noise of running a flat so I continued to next exit (less than a mile) and pulled into gas station to find no flat or low tire. I realized then there must be a fault in the system. I continued my ride to work then noticed that both rear sensors were not reading pressures. I also thought it might have been dead sensors but then while driving light went off and readings came back to the display. Its weird I too had a CD playing that I usually never do.
> 
> Im at 109k miles and Ive never had any issues with this. The sensors were replaced with new ones at 88k miles when I got new wheels and tires so im sure its not the sensors. So here I am hoping to find a fix or maybe even eliminate the system which I doubt is likely.


Yeah those wheel sensors normally go about 4-5 years so not likely sensors. It’s possible you got a bad one, but two at the same time suggests other. 

Just for grins I’d try disconnecting the battery for awhile, to perhaps ‘reboot’ things. Next I’d have the tire place re-sync the sensors. 

If all else fails, go with a different CD...perhaps Queen “Under Pressure”.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe just a fluke but drove an hour home and no issues with the TPMS. I also just used the radio and didn't play a CD. 

I don't think the system needs a reset by disconnecting the battery since I just replaced the battery 5months ago.


----------

